# Michelin road atlases- 20% off



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I always carry a decent road atlas with me, I don't like totally relying on the satnav, and the Michelin maps are exellent, although they can be a bit cumbersome.

I've got a flyer e-mail from michelin, offering 20% off and free UK postage using the code "Atlas15" on orders on line through michelin web site

I don't know whether you can get discounts on the other sheet maps, but worth having anyway.

edit - just tested the discount code, and it seems to apply to sheet maps as well


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We buy the 'Routier' map books, decent scale and not too big.

That offer looks decent for new maps.

Peter


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I have the Michelin Map for France. Its detailed but how the hell do you tell a toll motorway from none toll? Its supposed to have blue markers on it but they are impossible to tell. Why didnt they just do them in different shades of blue like my old map?


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Know what you mean Barryd, I now use the AA France Big Easy Read A3 spiral map as the toll roads are colour coded, good value at £10.99.

Terry


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> *barryd wrote :-*I have the Michelin Map for France. Its detailed but how the hell do you tell a toll motorway from none toll? Its supposed to have blue markers on it but they are impossible to tell. Why didnt they just do them in different shades of blue like my old map?


The distances and markers for toll autoroutes are in red on yellow background and toll free ones are just blue but I agree it can sometimes be difficult to see them.

I also carry a Phillips multiscale Europe map book, the toll and non toll stretches are much easier to distinguish.

Pete


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> I have the Michelin Map for France. Its detailed but how the hell do you tell a toll motorway from none toll? Its supposed to have blue markers on it but they are impossible to tell. Why didnt they just do them in different shades of blue like my old map?


Barry

Last year we bought All the Aires France(4th Edition) and the Tolls are shwn in blue and the non-tolls in white. I do not know if the on-line equivalent does the same- or even has maps. Where we were(Champagne/Burgundy/Alsace) the info was accurate.

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Good tip Geoff but the maps in the "Some" of the aires book are a bit boggy basic.

I find myself looking at the Michelin map, my old 2009 French map (Which is great but out of date) and Autoroute. Then I just get fed up with the lot and tell the sat nav to avoid tolls and hope for the best.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> Good tip Geoff but the maps in the "Some" of the aires book are a bit boggy basic.
> 
> Agreed, but they do have the toll/non-toll info you were looking for. How long does it take to cross-check from your chosen map onto the Aires map(assuming you have it already -if not, it is all on the web to print off, if you are comfortable with computers :lol: ) - worth it to avoid 'straying' onto a Peage.
> 
> [ I can expect a retort on Fruitcakes?]


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

dghr272 said:


> Know what you mean Barryd, I now use the AA France Big Easy Read A3 spiral map as the toll roads are colour coded, good value at £10.99.
> 
> Terry


Although I have an older Michelin map in the van, I get a new AA 'Big Road Atlas France' every couple of years - currently £9.98, but often reduced at some point around publication date (30 Nov) - I've normally paid in the region of £6.50 - £7.50.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Big-Road-At...sr=8-4&keywords=aa+france+big+road+atlas+2015

I think the mapping is the same as the 'Big Easy Read' version, but the cheaper one isn't spiral bound.

But the BIG advantage of the AA maps is that you really can distinguish toll and non-toll motorways at a glance, so makes route planning a cinch. Still use a sat-nav too of course, but you can never have too many maps... 

Mike


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

barryd said:


> I have the Michelin Map for France. Its detailed but how the hell do you tell a toll motorway from none toll? Its supposed to have blue markers on it but they are impossible to tell. Why didnt they just do them in different shades of blue like my old map?


Hi,

You need the latest version  

We bought in 2013 the "Plastifie" version which doesn't fall apart and the mapping has been clarified (which really means a lot of the intricate details have been lost). You can also mark your route and aire locations with a highlighter. The minus point is that ours is A4 size - easier to handle but more page turns needed 

but now . . . .

The non toll autoroutes now have a distinct grey stripe down the middle and peage ones are yellow. 

We have tried AA and IGN maps but come back to Michelin maps and atlases for all our European tours.

Steve


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Cheers Mike,just ordered a new France map.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I ordered the laminated atlas along with some spanish sheet maps, arrived today. Yes, the pay / free autoroutes are alot easier to spot, and it should be useful planning routes or highlighting things with a marker pen or similar which can be easily wiped. Yes, it's A4. but much easier to handle when driving along to check where the bloody tom tom is sending me!!


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Toll roads are a moving target. You can print out an up-to-date one pager off the internet, or check your route on viamichelin.fr which gives you all the gen about distance/location/cost of tolls etc plus alternatives.


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks Mike just ordered one with the discount code
Cheers mate
Jamsie


----------

